

Popular misconceptions about UEFI Secure Boot - mjg59
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/10971.html#title

======
slowpoke
A very good article. I have to disagree with the part about the DRM though:

 _> Untrue. The argument here is that Secure Boot can be used to restrict the
software that a machine can run, and so can limit a system to running code
that implements effective copy protection mechanisms._

An operating system is software, too. Secure boot, if it's impossible to
disable (which isn't mandatory, but possible) can be used to restrict what
software you can run (boot) on your computer. That's pretty much the textbook
definition of Digital Restrictions Mismanagement.

~~~
mjg59
In order for it to be any sort of copy protection mechanism it needs to be
possible for the OS to guarantee that secure boot was used. It's not. That
means the OS can't rely on the hardware being in any known-good state.

